# 40 TFSI Vs 45 TFSI



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Other than the 48 PS and 50 Nm differences between the 40 TFSI and 45 TFSI engines (on paper) how does the 'drive' compare?

Has anyone owned or driven both and is able to compare the different characteristics of these 2 engines?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Pot Rice vs Pot Noodle, it's a tough one


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

What the big cat above me said. I agree.
Basically it comes down to engine sound really. Dont let any "racer" on this or any other forum tell you that 1.8 is not sufficient and that they cant drive anything under tts.
Performance wise its adequate for city drive and its still nippy.

Sound wise its well..night and day from 2.0 and other engines.

1.8 really lacks that umf and "base". Cant tell you how tts sounds but 2.0 is miles better than 1.8 in terms of that.

Ofc if you really dont give a rats @^#* about engine and exhaust sound than I say a better equipped 1.8 over less equipped 2.0 any day.

Otherwise you might be looking at replacing the exhaust system just to make it anywhere decent. Which to be honest will never live up to your expectations. I see a lot of 1.8 drivers here and 99% their topic is "new exhaust, better sound..."

The facelift upped the performance so 1.8 is even better than before. And even before it was very good.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Old video but still holds up.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I've had a ride in the 45 on a couple of occasions and wasn't that impressed. Sorry, just being honest about it. It sounded like, well, it didn't and lacked any kind of decent grunt. So, based on my experience, I imagine the 40 is even worse. So get the 45, the lesser of two weevils I guess :? If performance doesn't bother you, then well, buy the 40 I suppose. Sorry, I still struggle with the concept of buying a sports coupe that'll get rinsed by an average hot hatch. Different Worlds I guess.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> I've had a ride in the 45 on a couple of occasions and wasn't that impressed. Sorry, just being honest about it. It sounded like, well, it didn't and lacked any kind of decent grunt. So, based on my experience, I imagine the 40 is even worse. So either get a TTS or the 45, the lesser of two weevils I guess :?


Again all depends on whether OP cares about the sound at all. 
Because if he only cares about the looks and equipment then 1.8 all the way I say.
Cheaper and has more wiggle room to kit it out with options.
Never understood people who buy say Mercedes C class coupe with big engine but then skimp on park sensors, leather or automatic climate control 
Equipment over engine any time. (Unless you can do both hahah)


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts guys. 

The 40 TFSI engine is now a derivitive of the same 1984cc engine as the 45 TFSI :wink: (It's no longer the 1.8 people are comparing it to), the only difference being the state of tune.

More info here: https://www.audi-mediacenter.com/en/the ... ines-11109

Alan W


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

nice (and quite honest) review


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I completely glossed over the fact that 1.8 is no more. Well I'd check the sounds in both of them. Old 1.8 did not have the exhaust valve that gave that "more throaty " sound.

If the "less tuned" 2.0 40 has the same/similar sound. Then I'd go for it. More money for toys. Since unless you live in Germany or want to go on the tracks. You aren't going to drive to 90% of any engines potential or power.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm seriously in two minds about upgrading to the 45 TFSI. I have a black edition on on at the mo with a completion date mid august...

Should I? Or is the 40 TFSI engine good enough? I should say that I've squeezed every pound out of this car to make it under 40k but adding this will push it into the higher tax bracket.


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Anything newer will be quieter.
PPF etc.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ace McCloud said:


> I'm seriously in two minds about upgrading to the 45 TFSI. I have a black edition on on at the mo with a completion date mid august...
> 
> Should I? Or is the 40 TFSI engine good enough? I should say that I've squeezed every pound out of this car to make it under 40k but adding this will push it into the higher tax bracket.


I knew this thread sounded familiar to me.

Well I stand by my original comment:

Idk how is driving in UK (assuming you live there). But in most countries I travel and lived in. I barely get to go over 60mph (and thats for few seconds).

Traffic jams everywhere!

In my opinion difference in daily drive 40 vs 45 is not as big as manual vs automatic. When it comes to rush hour and how most people drive 99% of the time.

I say keep the 40 and use saved money for more equipment or just save the money.

I was originally looking for TDI ultra with Quattro TT mk3. Because I knew I wont be able to drive it anywhere near its potential majority of the time


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a ride in the 45 on a couple of occasions and wasn't that impressed. Sorry, just being honest about it. It sounded like, well, it didn't and lacked any kind of decent grunt. So, based on my experience, I imagine the 40 is even worse. So either get a TTS or the 45, the lesser of two weevils I guess :?
> ...


Hmm. I drove a 1.8 loaner a couple of years ago. Close to gutless is the only way I could sum it up. All show and no go. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

The mark 3's have the same 2 litre turbo. Just a slightly less tuned.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

I went from a 2017 1.8 to a 2019 45 Quattro, Night and day difference


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

The hilarious thing about all this is that I hadn't even considered the Quattro version.

So I guess that's worth it too? Are the pros outweighing the cons? (I.e, worse fuel economy and tyre wear?)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just get a TTS or RS and have done with it..


----------



## CliveM (Jun 23, 2020)

Some thoughts on 40 vs 45 & Quattro...our situation is unique to ourselves as yours will be for yourself.

Our TT is mostly for my wife, she's not someone who revs engines hard - I read that the 45 has its extra power higher up the rev range, so it would be wasted for me wife. The 40 is easily fast enough for my wife anyway.

Quattro (not available on the 40), the time when I believe you'll want 4WD mostly is pulling out of wet junctions as it's easy to break traction in this situation. I'm sure if you drive hard and fast on poor traction surfaces it'll be useful. There will be a greater CO2 penalty, whether it's enough to make a tax difference I've no idea.

Tyre wear could be better with the Quattro as you spin the wheels less. There will be a little extra weight. The downside with 4WD is that you need to maintain tyres all round with similar wear. A puncture resulting needing in new tyre can result in needing 2 tyres and in some cases with moderately worn tyres you might need to replace all 4 tyres. I don't know the Audi 4WD system but this is how it usually works...something like 1% difference being allowable from to back.

Had the car been my daily driver I'd probably have gone 45 Quattro. The 40 2WD is fine, I love driving it and in reality the 45 Quattro whilst nice it's better for us to up-spec a 40 with extras. Eg maybe the topend LED lights? But where does it end...yes TTS is the next step...it's easy to move your way up a step at a time!


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

your right, its all personal choice, we are just sharing experiences when some of us have had both, for me i wouldnt ever go back to a front wheel drive car after having quattro


----------



## CliveM (Jun 23, 2020)

j77drs said:


> your right, its all personal choice, we are just sharing experiences when some of us have had both, for me i wouldnt ever go back to a front wheel drive car after having quattro


I completely understand your conclusion and for my own car I might well have gone 4WD. My (non-Audi) car is 4WD and 360bhp so I do understand. A lot depends on the sort of driver the OP is...it's all a trade-off - money vs desire.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

1 milion dollar question is. Does 40 have the exhaust valve like 45? (old 1.8 didnt have it and therefore the sound was night and day between 2.0 and 1.8 ). If 40 has the valve. Then expect similar sounds (if not the same).

Quattro vs FWD. I bought quattro because I live in regions where it snows heavily and Quattro would be useful (this is my only car).

I also liked that 5.2 acceleration times that quattro has over FWD.

But again aside from wheelspin. I dont see any daily use for Quattro vs FWD.

If you see a much better FWD 40 than a 45 Quattro, with more trim/equipment level, preferred colour... take it.

I wanted to get the TDI quattro Stronic but they didnt exist back when I was looking for TT (TDI was only manual fwd back then).

Its up to you


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

The car is brand new and hasn't even been made yet so there no consequence really apart from the delivery times.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ace McCloud said:


> The car is brand new and hasn't even been made yet so there no consequence really apart from the delivery times.


Id suggest you try test drive if possible. Deduce if 40 is enough for you or 45 Quattro is worth extra money.

To me its not. But then again I wanted a TDI version and I know I dont get a chance to "floor" it that often. Due to civilian highway cops, radars and cameras.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree test drive both. Open the window or door and see what both sound like too.

Just make sure your 100% about it as it is annoying when you see the car you may have gone for in front of you one day while driving and wished that you had gone for that one instead!


----------



## Bajaj1 (Mar 8, 2020)

I was in a very similar position, however I opted for the 40 as I received a cracking deal with the options I wanted. The difference was around £250 per month, for me personally budget was the deciding factor. Car is due September.


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Im in the process of ordering a Black edition but in Daytona Grey . Looked at Turbo Blue but not sure if the colour will do my head in after a while lol....

Anyway back to my point, you cant order the 40 TFSI anymore so my only choice is the 45. Cant order manual anymore either. The end of production is probably not far off now sadly.

Could anyone give me an rough idea of economy on the 45 please? Im wondering how much ill save in fuel vs my current Scirocco R which gives a long term average of 29 on the computer.

Thanks


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Obviously dependent on your style of driving, but a hell of a lot more than an average of 29 to the gallon


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Rich146 said:


> Im in the process of ordering a Black edition but in Daytona Grey . Looked at Turbo Blue but not sure if the colour will do my head in after a while lol....
> 
> Anyway back to my point, you cant order the 40 TFSI anymore so my only choice is the 45. Cant order manual anymore either. The end of production is probably not far off now sadly.
> 
> ...


Officially 39.2 mpg (combined, WLTP).


----------



## Cyclingscot (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi, I averaged 39.8 over 24,486 miles with a 2018 1.8 180ps Stonic, pretty mixed driving


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

45 quattro, cold start 5 miles drive to wifes work, 22 mpg.
Motorway etc, 70-80mph, 36-40mpg with occasional bursts... Didnt buy it for economy though?
Hope that helps


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a 5yr old 2.0 manual 2WD rarely used for less than 30min drives Computer always gets 35 or more.When M/way is busy and hard to get over 60 mph Computer gets to 40mpg sometimes 45 in the summer.


----------

